# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Saludos desde la Patagonia

## Rimbaud

Buen día a todos, es la primera vez que entro al foro (de las muchas que creo que haré). Soy de Argentina, de la Patagonia. Hace poco empecé con la magia; es una deuda pendiente que tengo hace años y por fin me decidí a comenzar. Sé muy poco pero estoy muy entusiasmado por aprender y divertirme. Lo hago por hobbie y el placer que me produce. Además mientras practico me quito un poco el estrés del día a día (soy docente y hay días que el agotamiento mental es total).

Completo la planilla porque tal vez esto de presentarme no se me de muy bien.

_Nombre: Nahuel
Nombre artístico: por ahora no tengo ni lo pensé. Hay tiempo para eso.
Edad: 31 años
País/ciudad: Argentina
Ramas preferidas: Estoy descubriendo ramas. Por ahora las que me llamen la atención son la cartomagia, la numismagia y un poco el mentalismo.
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: No.
Años practicando magia: cuestión de pocos meses 
Profesional: No
Tipo de público: Por el momento no me animo a mostrar mucho a nadie, algún truco simple a mi novia o mis estudiantes.
Por qué me gusta la magia: Me llama la atención, me gusta todo lo que lleva al rededor cada truco; estar viendo algo y que sin embargo suceda otra cosa ante tus ojos.

¡Saludos!_

----------

